# PPS trigger question



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Am I correct to assume that the PPS trigger is similar if not exactly like the P99 QA trigger set up? I actually like the PPS trigger (must be the glock in me) and if the QA is the same I might have to take a second look at the P99. I briefly had an AS and did not care for that trigger system at all. Liked everything else but not that trigger. I recognise that most do like it so I conceed that I am the odd ball.

The AS in 40 S&W is the most common flavor around here otherwise I'd just dry fire one at the gun store. I have one relatively close gun store and the rest are a time commitment to get to so I'm trying to do some preliminary home work. Anyone familiar with both systems that could shed some light for me? Thank you!


----------

